# Vorrei che tu parlassi...



## mah7

Ennesimo, forse troppo banale, interrogativo su frasi ipotetiche.
Qual è il modo migliore per terminare questa frase:

Vorrei che tu parlassi soltanto quando riterrò che tu possa farlo. (?)

A parer mio, suona troppo scorretta grammaticalmente e sintatticamente.

Grazie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me è giusta.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Be', più che altro è un po' pesante... forse per quello la senti errata.

Vorrei che tu parlassi soltanto quando lo riterrò opportuno. 
Vorrei che tu parlassi soltanto quando ti dirò che puoi farlo. 
Vorrei che tu parlassi soltanto quando riterrò che sia giunto il momento.
Vorrei che tu parlassi soltanto quando ti riterrò in grado di farlo.

Queste sono altre soluzioni (con sfumature leggermente diverse per ognuna) che "suonano" meglio all'orecchio perché più fluide.


----------



## laurentius87

Grammaticalmente è giusta, poi per il resto valgono i suggerimenti di stella maris.


----------



## francisgranada

D'accordo con tutti. Ma, da un altro punto di vista: non "basterebbe" un congiuntivo presente invece del congiuntivo imperfetto ? Cioé

Vorrei che tu _*parli*_ soltanto quando riterrò che tu possa farlo.


----------



## ALEX1981X

francisgranada said:


> D'accordo con tutti. Ma, da un altro punto di vista: non "basterebbe" un congiuntivo presente invece del congiuntivo imperfetto ? Cioé
> 
> Vorrei che tu _*parli*_ soltanto quando riterrò che tu possa farlo.




Diciamo pure che dopo il Condizionale "vorrei" viene usato il Congiuntivo Imperfetto con riferimento al presente/futuro.(contemporaneità temporale)

Nel tuo caso: Indicatitivo. Presente + Presente congiuntivo viene usato : _Voglio che tu parli_


----------



## mah7

Ciao Alex, trovo la tua risposta molto rilevante. Posso chiederti di spiegare meglio questa regola e porre qualche altro esempio?

Te ne sarei molto grato.


----------



## francisgranada

ALEX1981X said:


> Diciamo pure che dopo il Condizionale "vorrei" viene usato il Congiuntivo Imperfetto con riferimento al presente/futuro.(contemporaneità temporale)
> 
> Nel tuo caso: Indicatitivo. Presente + Presente congiuntivo viene usato : _Voglio che tu parli_



Grazie per la risposta, ho capito. 

Nonostante (non per contradire, ma per capire meglio la logica della lingua italiana, visto che non sono italiano ...), direi che qui non si tratta di una vera e propria proposizione condizionale. Formalmente sí, ma mi pare che di fatti si voule dire addirittura questo:

_*"Voglio che tu parli *soltanto quando riterrò che tu possa farlo."

_Con altre parole, qui il proprio _"volere"_ non é condizionato dal _"parlare"_, invece si esprime una certa "volontá/voglia/desiderio/aspettativa". Il condizionale _*vorrei* _serve piuttosto per essere meno "diretti" oppure (stilisticamente) piu' "cortesi" o "diplomatici".  

Una proposizione condizionale subordinata sarebbe (secondo me) cosí:

_"*Vorrei se tu parlassi* soltanto quando riterrò che tu possa farlo."  
_
É ovvio che cosí la frase non ha senso, e neanche corrisponde a quello che l'autore intende a dire. Anzi é sbagliato .... 

Tutto sommato, chiedo scusa per il "filosofeggiamento" ma vorrei sapere se questa mia logica é accettabile o assolutamente no.

(scusate per l'accento acuto invece di quello grave, ma ... )


----------



## annapo

francisgranada said:


> Una proposizione condizionale subordinata sarebbe (secondo me) cosí:
> 
> _"*Vorrei se tu parlassi* soltanto quando riterrò che tu possa farlo."  _
> 
> .. )



 No, a dir la verità questa frase non sta proprio in piedi: non ha senso dal punto di vista logico. 

Anche la frase_ il proprio "volere" non é condizionato dal __"parlare" _è un'affermazione che, per la logica della nostra lingua, è incomprensibile. Il verbo "volere" regge la frase subordinata il cui verbo è parlare.

Questa è una struttura sintattica tipica, e il suo funzionamento prescinde dalla sfumatura di cortesia reale o presunta (il condizionale ha anche altre funzioni: ad esempio quella di attenuare una affermazione/azione di cui non ci sia assoluta certezza).

Analogamente, diresti:

_proporrei che egli intervenisse in tuo aiuto, solo se indispensabile
non giurerei sul fatto che fosse puntuale al nostro appuntamento
non direi che avesse ragione, malgrado le apparenze
non mi sembrerebbe il caso che lo rimprovesassero per così poco_


----------



## ALEX1981X

mah7 said:


> Ciao Alex, trovo la tua risposta molto rilevante. Posso chiederti di spiegare meglio questa regola e porre qualche altro esempio?
> 
> Te ne sarei molto grato.





Ho letto il tuo post solo ora...fermo restando quello che hanno  scritto tutti gli altri e io in primis, sul _vorrei che tu fossi_,_vorrei   che tu andassi,vorrei che tu diventassi_...etc che vanno benissimo,  ti posso dire questo per quanto mi possa competere :

In sostanza  le regole ci sono ma non vanno (alcune di loro) seguite alla lettera *sempre   e comunque*. Dipende dai casi.
Sappi che esistono dei casi dove  un Condizionale presente può essere tranquillamente seguito da un  Congiuntivo Presente ...è possibile !

Ribadisco che, dopo  il  "VORREI", *desiderio* al condizionale, il Cong.Imperfetto calza a pennello ma ad esempio :

"Vorrei *che sia/che fosse*  mia fratello la persona nominata/designata ad accompagnarmi alla  festa..."...nella prima forma (che sia) diamo più enfasi al mio volere e  risulta un po più categorico,più emotivo e interiore forse. Sarebbe  come un "io voglio" più blando,..quasi addolcito!

 Con  verbi "al condizionale" che *non* comunicano un DESIDERIO come   :    direi, crederei, penserei,accetterei etc...allora il *Cong.Presente* segue e viene  rispettata anche la sequenza logico-grammaticale dei tempi  (Contemporaneità al presente)...quindi niente di scorretto dal punto di  vista della grammatica 



Esempio : "Non saprei dirti cosa / chi sia meglio tra  quei due ! "


Dipende  da che tipo di verbo abbiamo alla proposizione reggente.Ci sono o  ci possono essere tantissime sfumature accettate e quindi piccole  variazioni di significato in certi casi.



Spero ti sia di aiuto


----------



## laurentius87

Comunque, in estrema sintesi,
*Voglio che tu parli* (indicativo presente -> congiuntivo presente)
*Vorrei che tu parlassi *(condizionale presente -> congiuntivo imperfetto)


----------



## francisgranada

ALEX1981X said:


> Ribadisco che, dopo  il  "VORREI", *desiderio* al condizionale, il Cong.Imperfetto calza a pennello ma ad esempio :
> 
> "Vorrei *che sia/che fosse*  mi*o* fratello la persona nominata/designata ad accompagnarmi alla  festa..."...nella prima forma (che sia) diamo più enfasi al mio volere e  risulta un po più categorico,più emotivo e interiore forse. Sarebbe  come un "io voglio" più blando,..quasi addolcito!
> 
> Con  verbi "al condizionale" che *non* comunicano un DESIDERIO come   :    direi, crederei, penserei,accetterei etc...allora il *Cong.Presente* segue e viene  rispettata anche la sequenza logico-grammaticale dei tempi  (Contemporaneità al presente)...quindi niente di scorretto dal punto di  vista della grammatica
> 
> Esempio : "Non saprei dirti cosa / chi sia meglio tra  quei due ! "
> 
> Dipende  da che tipo di verbo abbiamo alla proposizione reggente. Ci sono o  ci possono essere tantissime sfumature accettate e quindi piccole  variazioni di significato in certi casi.




Non é questo la stessa cosa che intendevo a dire io, quando chiedevo se non andrebbe bene anche _"Vorrei che tu *parli* soltanto quando riterrò che tu possa  farlo" ?_

Il verbo _vorrei _sia nel tuo esempio _"Vorrei *che sia/che fosse*  mio fratello ..." _che nella frase "_Vorrei che tu *parli* soltanto_ ...", esprime chiaramente un desiderio. 

La domanda "finale" sarebbe quindi:
Preché va bene _"Vorrei *che sia*  mio fratello _....", 
ma non va bene "_Vorrei che tu *parli* soltanto_ ... " ?

(Vorrei _che_ _ci sia/fosse _data una chiara spiegazione .... )


----------



## laurentius87

ALEX1981X said:


> Vorrei *che sia*



Secondo me ogni tanto complichiamo troppo la vita agli stranieri che vogliono imparare l'italiano. Nel 95% dei casi vorrei regge il congiuntivo imperfetto, e sempre nelle costruzioni del tipo _vorrei che tu parlassi/facessi_ ecc.

Certo, si può dire _Non direi che la tua sia una scelta peregrina_, ma mi pare un livello di complicazione ulteriore.


----------



## ALEX1981X

laurentius87 said:


> Non complichiamo tanto la vita agli stranieri che vogliono imparare l'italiano. Nel 90% dei casi vorrei regge il congiuntivo imperfetto.



Laurentius nessuno vuole complicarla...siamo tutto qua per imparare ed io per primo che mi metto sempre dubbi sul mio Italiano pensa un pò ...leggi bene il mio post  ....non è questione di 85/90 % ma solo di mostrare quello che è vero, mantendendo validissimo e rispettabilissimo quello che abbiamo detto tutti.


Ho solo spiegato in sostanza cosa è *anche possibile*, senza associare a memoria sempre e comunque "Vorrei + Congiuntivo Imperfetto" come fanno i robot. Noi siamo esseri umani e alcuni imparano la lingua in senso più critico di altri.
La lingua è più complessa e non si può ridurre a 3 regole !

*Vorrei che tu dica* per me è corretto perchè di base è un Condizionale presente che deve essere seguito,secondo la Concordanza dei tempi, da un Congiuntivo anch'esso *presente.*
Tanti libri dicono che viene preferito maggiormente l'uso del Congiuntivo Imperfetto e sono d'accordo anche io.
Ma non possiamo considerare "vorrei che tu dica" un errore da nessun punto di vista....forse è cacofonico certo ma non un assurdità per quello che mi riguarda dal punto di vista strettamente grammaticale.
Questo è quello che penso 


Aspetta anche gli altri contributi


----------



## laurentius87

Indubbiamente è sempre bene porsi dei dubbi, però davvero questo tipo di costruzione con _vorrei_ regge il congiuntivo imperfetto.

Ripeto, ha senso condizionale+congiuntivo presente in frasi come
_N__on direi che la tua sia una scelta peregrina_

Ma forse stiamo entrando molto (troppo?) nel dettaglio, rispetto alle premesse.

A me _vorrei che dica_ suona più che cacofonico sbagliato, d'altronde difficilmente si troverà scritta frequentemente una roba del genere.


----------



## ALEX1981X

laurentius87 said:


> Indubbiamente è sempre bene porsi dei dubbi, però davvero questo tipo di costruzione con _vorrei_ regge il congiuntivo imperfetto.
> 
> Ripeto, ha senso condizionale+congiuntivo presente in frasi come
> _N__on direi che la tua sia una scelta peregrina_
> 
> Ma forse stiamo entrando molto (troppo?) nel dettaglio, rispetto alle premesse.
> 
> A me _vorrei che dica_ suona più che cacofonico sbagliato, d'altronde difficilmente si troverà scritta frequentemente una roba del genere.




Laurentius bravo lo hai detto : *è cacofonico*...ma *NON* sbagliato . "Vorrei" può essere seguito dal Cong.Presente,almeno nei libri che ho incontrato io. Poi tante grammatiche è vero che mettono tutto super vago e la gente (io per primo) infatti non riesce a conoscere tutte le possibilità 
La grammatica lo permette poi se uno *preferisce* non usarlo è un altra questione.


----------



## laurentius87

ALEX1981X said:


> Laurentius bravo lo hai detto : *è cacofonico*...ma *NON* sbagliato . "Vorrei" può essere seguito dal Cong.Presente,almeno nei libri che ho incontrato io. Poi tante grammatiche è vero che mettono tutto super vago e la gente (io per primo) infatti non riesce a conoscere tutte le possibilità
> La grammatica lo permette poi se uno *preferisce* non usarlo è un altra questione.



Su Google Libri c'è una manciata di risultati per vorrei che sia (44) e una sfilza per vorrei che fosse (10.200).

Vedendo molto velocemente, poi, tutti gli autori che ho controllato usano il congiuntivo imperfetto cioè *vorrei che fosse* (Eco, Calvino, Pasolini, Sciascia, Moravia, Montale, Leopardi, Manzoni, Carducci, Pascoli, Pavese, Machiavelli, Biagi, Papini, Vittorini, Fenoglio, Deledda, Bembo, Metastasio). 
Per non parlare del classico "vorrei che [...] fossimo presi per  incantamento". 

Nessuno usa _vorrei che sia_.

P.S. nel già citato contributo della Crusca sono comunque piuttosto chiari (menzionano _La lingua italiana _di Lepschy e _Grammatica italiana_ di Serianni).


----------



## marco.cur

Coi verbi di desiderio al condizionale segue sempre il congiuntivo imperfetto.

Vorrei che fosse.
Voglio che sia.

Inoltre, se è pure cacofonico, perché arrovellarsi il cervello?


----------



## ALEX1981X

La lingua parlata dalla maggioranza,quindi la lingua corrente, prevede il congiuntivo imperfetto lo stiamo ripetendo 600 volte e ti ho scritto che *sono d'accordo*.

Io ho parlato dell'esistenza di  *possibilità* di usare il Congiuntivo presente dopo qualsiasi Condizionale presente e anche dopo "Vorrei che" anche per una questione di rispetto dei tempi delle proposizioni reggenti e subordinate. 
Giusto per non dare troppo scontate e automatiche le regole secondo il quale dopo il Condizionale presente ci vuole *sempre* il Congiuntivo Imperfetto o anche dopo un  ipotetico "_vorrei_".
Quello che è *più usat*o o più *in voga* secondo Google non è rilevante.
Ho solo voluto mettere l'accento su ciò che a mio avviso,non è un *errore* *grammaticale* e quindi si può anche usare per quanto mi riguarda;... può essere strano,cacofonico ma non un assurdità 


Nella grammatica di Serianni leggiamo (XIV.58e;  sott. mia):       *Citazione:* Se nella reggente figura il condizionale presente  di un verbo indicante volontà, desiderio, opportunità (come _volere, desiderare, pretendere, esser  conveniente_ e simili; un’ampia lista in Moretti-Orvieto 1979: I  148), la dipendente si costruisce col congiuntivo imperfetto piú spesso che col  congiuntivo presente. 
«Piú spesso che», già, perché il congiuntivo presente è possibile anche  con verbi di questo tipo: 

(1)    _Vorrei che fosse lui a farmi da  testimone._ (Questo è il mio desiderio, ma non insisto piú di  tanto se incontro resistenza.) 

(2)    _Vorrei che sia lui a farmi da  testimone._ (Questo è il mio desiderio, che esprimo in maniera piú  categorica e diretta; un’attenuazione del piú burbero _voglio_, insomma.) 


Ecco perchè ti parlavo di possibilità e preferenze di usare una forma o l'altra  


Visto che mi porti esempi dalla rete io ti porto esempi, POSSIBILI, direttamente dai libri che oltretutto (ne ho letto solo qualcuno ) ho anche letto con piacere...dai un occhiata 

Non mi ha  risposto: credo perché era chiaro che stava bene. A ogni modo io non  vorrei imbrogli, e *vorrei* che  tutto *sia* pronto per l’8...  (Carducci, _Lettere_) 

In altre parole, *vorrei* che questo libro li *faccia* sentire più sicuri come  genitori, meno preoccupati di sbagliare. (Bruno Bettelheim e  Adriana Bottini, _Un genitore quasi  perfetto_) 

Non riesco bene a capire come lo Schmitt  interpreti questo passo: non *vorrei*  che distrattamente egli lo *abbia*  inteso... (_Archivio  glottologico italiano_ di Graziadio Isaia Ascoli, Carlo Salvioni) 

Come si vede, tutte le mie preoccupazioni  riguardano l’immagine di strenuo contestatore che *vorrei* che Silvia *abbia* di me. (Moravia, _L’uomo che guarda_)


----------



## Oblomovita

Interessante discussione, vorrei aggiungere il mio contributo.
Entrambe le frasi sono grammaticalmente corrette. Secondo me è interessante esaminare quale sia la differenza tra l'uso del congiuntivo presente e imperfetto.
Non credo che siau na questione di concordanza dei tempi perchè quella non ci ha portato da nessuna parte, se non che a dire che sarebbe meglio usare il congiuntivo imperfetto, ma solo con i verbi di desiderio, volontà, opportunità.
Probabilmente la chiave si trova nell'uso del congiuntivo.
Il congiuntivo imperfetto, viene usato al presente per esprimere incertezza, supposizione... ad esempio:  che dicesse il vero?
il congiuntivo presente esprime invece più una esortazione, un'ordine...  che dica il vero! 

le due frasi: vorrei che dicesse il vero e vorrei che dica il vero potrebbero quindi ereditare queste sfumature, esprimendo maggiore incertezza la prima, e maggiore assertività la seconda.

Ora, poichè usando il condizionale semplice, in genere esprimiamo un desiderio più che un ordine, va da sè che venga più frequentemente associato al congiuntivo imperfetto.

Non so quanto sia esatta questa mia considerazione, quindi attendo vostri commenti e correzioni per ritrovare la retta via sul sentiero impervio dei congiuntivi...


----------



## ALEX1981X

Oblomovita said:


> Interessante discussione, vorrei aggiungere il mio contributo.
> Entrambe le frasi sono grammaticalmente corrette. Secondo me è interessante esaminare quale sia la differenza tra l'uso del congiuntivo presente e imperfetto.
> Non credo che siau na questione di concordanza dei tempi perchè quella non ci ha portato da nessuna parte, se non che a dire che sarebbe meglio usare il congiuntivo imperfetto, ma solo con i verbi di desiderio, volontà, opportunità.
> Probabilmente la chiave si trova nell'uso del congiuntivo.
> Il congiuntivo imperfetto, viene usato al presente per esprimere incertezza, supposizione... ad esempio:  che dicesse il vero?
> il congiuntivo presente esprime invece più una esortazione, un'ordine...  che dica il vero!
> 
> le due frasi: vorrei che dicesse il vero e vorrei che dica il vero potrebbero quindi ereditare queste sfumature, esprimendo maggiore incertezza la prima, e maggiore assertività la seconda.
> 
> Ora, poichè usando il condizionale semplice, in genere esprimiamo un desiderio più che un ordine, va da sè che venga più frequentemente associato al congiuntivo imperfetto.
> 
> Non so quanto sia esatta questa mia considerazione, quindi attendo vostri commenti e correzioni per ritrovare la retta via sul sentiero impervio dei congiuntivi...




Sono d'accordo con te...è una questione di sfumature di significato,di finezze e di enfasi..ma anche di normalissimo rispetto di tempi tra le due proposizioni...sono 2 diversi effetti che otteniamo usando il presente o l'imperfetto
Come l'esempio che ho portato prima sul testimone.

Ma di "sbagliato",secondo me non c'è niente in senso assoluto in questo contesto


----------

